# St Barts IVFers : Part 42



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home ladies
    *​


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh yer love a new fresh home lol book markin. hope all u lovely ladies are doin well xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bookmarking 

Hope everyone's okay today.

Mandy xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Just bookmarking, hope you are all well.

Suzia


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good day all, bookmarking x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps just book marking


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya everyone, hope you are all ok, happy new year to you all and lotsa good luck xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jess did you have the gonal f pen because I just did myn and I didn't feel a thing yesterday I did and it bleed and brused now worried that I didn't do it properly


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies just book marking xxx

jess4zak- hiya hun good to see you around how are you? whens your scan are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Bookmarking too. 

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy New year ladies! It all starts here! 2010 is the year for us all xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star how are u? its been quiet on here lately but i surpose its a busy time of year  

i cant believe i have anything from 9 days to 20 days to start i really cant wait hehe 

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo Stephy not long I tell ya its an emotional ride


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all, 

Kitten we did use gonal f, i dont remember feeling it going in, as it was the finest needle of all of the injections we did.  I didnt bruise with them, good luck with it all though.

HI Zoie, our broadband has been down for a while, so only been using internet at work when i can but we are up and running back at home now.  Im feeling ok ta.  We have our scan on 15th Jan.  They forgot to book us in so we have to wait til then, which is bit annoying coz was looking forward to it.  We are not going to find out sex, hubby wants to but i dont.  What about you, have you had your scan yet coz ur just ahead of us.  will you be finding out ?

Hope everyone else is okidoke, lotsa love xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya jess4zak- what a pain they didnt book you in!!   mines monday makes me 21 weeks! we want to find out but the hospital doesnt tell people normally but i got consultant doing scan so gonna try and push him lol next scan after that is 23rd feb! along with anti d jab OUCH!! LOL but not to long to see bubs again!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps 

Thanks Jess I got it now I did do a small boo boo tonight I had to change pens as the other ran out and you no the bit where you do 37.5 well I thought I didn't do it right so I did it again and a bit squerted out lol so I thought well air buble is def out now  .

Zoie what needle do you have to have hun?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya kitten- i have to have a anti d injection it stops my body killing the babys blood if it passes to me if the baby has different blood to me that is so its done anyway!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey zoie does every one have to have that anti d injection or not? how would u no if u need it?

hey everyone hope ur all good im tryin to get my bubbles up to 2010 as that is gonna be our year can anyone help me that please                   

i pray for us all


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Good luck with scan then Zoie, we are 20 weeks and 2, so be nearly 22 weeks by time av scan.  I think thats our last one then, unless barts do one when we go there later in month.  How do you know if you need that injection, are you a strange blood group ? lotsa love to all xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls xx 

you will know if you need the anti d injection when you become pregnant and have blood tests done! so no need to panick yet lol
jess4zak they would have told you if you have my blood type! and if you needed the anti d injection so if they have not done that you prob find you dont need it hun xxx i am rhesus negative thats why i have the anti d injection!  i wouldnt think barts would scan you? you norm go to a different place for follow up apointments you dont go to the fertility waiting room xxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys just a quick question if we get pregnant at barts do we still see them through our pregnancy or do we go to the normal hospitals? as i live in colchester and i work at my local hospital didnt no if they would tell me to go there or not.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*stephyandmatt* - Barts will do a scan at around 6 weeks to confirm the pregnancy and then that's it for them! You will let your GP know that you're pregnant and they will arrange for the local midwifery team to take charge of your care.

Mandy xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

stephymatt- i had a scan at 7 weeks at barts then they discharge you! and will go to colchester thats where i go!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon peeps

I had scan today and I have 9 follies  and have to up mt dose as they are small  .

I have beenn so ill with these head aches Starr how about you?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello everyone! God I am so upset as I was not getting my emails to say the forum had been updated! 

I just thought no one was updating anymore!

Kitten - Headaches died off a bit but had a niggley one the last couple of days but nothing major.

Baseline scan tomorrow, I hope everything is ok, will update tomorrow eve.

Hope everyone is ok, Kitten what's the Gonal F like, hopefully start mine tomorrow if all ok? Did you get some more Burselin at baseline as I am almost out now?

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ewwww Star thats not right I always get notified if post are hear  

Well headaches are mostly tension ones so hopefully wont last.

As for the Berslin no I didn't because I had a week less they ask you anyway if they don't then make sure you say somthing myn was redused to .25, the gonal f is ok actully don't feel like you do anything so don't panick if you think oh I didn't do it right as long as you do what they say you will be fine my love.

Baceline was horrible while on AF so degrading  , bet your glad now ah


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten glad ur scan went well same af was wiv u   but at least its done now and its fab nws bout ur follies  

star hun hope ur i always get notified aswell but there hasnt been much goin on right now on here anyways, i have been goin to a different thread and thats well lively lol its for every one thats startin soon like me   

hope ur all ok ladies xx

oh if we get pregnant and have that 6 or 7 week scan at barts do we get a pic then or not
and when u go for ec does ur husband or partner go in wiv u


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi stephy 

if your DH OR DP is using his sperm then yes he needs to be there for EC, but someone needs to be with you  because you are sedated and need someone there with you 24 hrs after.

ET I don't think they need to.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yer my df will be wiv me for every appointment   i just thought i heard that when we go for ec there not allowed in the room wiv u. i would def need him wiv me i get too scared


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh that I am so sorry my love no they are not allowed in there I am pooing my pants because its getting closer


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

omg really!!!!!!! but ive seen all those programmes and i always c the husbands or partners in there omg omg omg i have to get through the needles part then i have to go through that wiv out him im feelin sick just thinkin bout it   
and i aint even started yet omg.

how will i cope i fink that is unfair.

how r u any way? when is ur ec?

ive got eighter 5days or anything up 2 16days to wait b4 i start and now im brickin it BIG TIME  

xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh hun you will be fine injections are ok just put the needle where you wont look away and push it in then the liquid then have a tissue ready as you may have a spot of blood, you will an exspert by the end the pen is well easy  

As for the EC I am bricking it as well but I go first so I will let you no how it is and remember I am the worlds biggest baby there is I have panic attacks every time I go under  .

Oh and EC probably friday or monday


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

woooooooo thats so excitin for u hun im sorry im just a big baby 2 lol how quick has it gone for u i cant believe it xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no   , your not a baby my sweet   its very frightning the unknown  , we will get thought it.

Starr were you at how did it go my love ?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello alllllllll    

This stupid thing is still not sending me updates even though it's set in my account to! bummer!

Went well today, womb lining was 3.8 and they said a small cyst on right ovary but nothing to worry about (bit hard when they tell you, why do they tell you then!)  

So start my 1st injection of Gonal F tonight! God I was getting so confused when she was explaining the 37.5 bit on each new pen! Think I'll be fine though!  

Next scans are Wednesday and Friday next week! Does anyone know how long after that is EC and also does my partner have to come to ET as he will find it hard to get 2 days off in one week  

My mums has said she will come with me next week but probs go on my own as I have 2 early app's so got to pay £25 for train each day, I'll be fine but defo think I want someone there after ET. x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay you can start, I don't think they have to be there at ET but myn is because he wonts to see eggy go in  

I got confused with that well more worried I would get it wrong did you get more burslin?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes they gave me another bottle so all sorted  

So tired now, long old day.  Gonna have my Jamie Oliver Beef We4llington then chill out in bath with my new Lush facemask and pj's!

When you next in Kitten?

Stephy - honestly you will be fine once they give you some drugs to make you dopey, but Kitten you can fill us in after yours! If it's horrible don't tell us! hehe!  and the injections I was well nervous about but you just don't think about it after a while, in a weird way I reckon i'll miss it! 

How is everyone else?  Has been very quiet on here lately, but hopefully we all have lots to update soon 

 to all x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

in tomorrow for second scan woo hoo and I can feel them growing its quite painful really lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ahhh exciting! So do you know when you're looking at having EC?


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Kitten it all sounds like it is going well at the minute, are you having the brazils and pineapple juise for your follies, i really think this helped us.  

Stephyand matt

We had our 6 week scan to confirm our pregnancy done at our local hospital and they faxed the report to barts as i didnt want to travel that far again.  My GP just rang the scan department at our hospital and they were fine with it.  And yes we did get picture, it doesnt look like much to everyone else but to us it was the most amazing thing in the world.  Good luck with it all hun xx

Zoie our appointment is in the actual fertility block, i emailed them to check, as i used to get really upset when i was waiting and a pregnant woman came in, i thought the hospital was really insensitive.  But they told me that i do need to go to the same place i went to for all treatment.  I do get a feeling that they have mucked up and they think our treatment has failed and this is our follow up appointment to see where we go from here, but i have double checked, so we'll see.

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys!

Hope you're all doing great.

One thing to answer stephy's question...

During EC hubby can't go in with you as you are under anasthetic but don't worry I was totally out of it (asleep) during mine. Hubby needs to be waiting for you to take you home though as you feel like a brick has hit you!

During ET they actively encourage hubby to come in. They won't let you have the procedure unless someone is there to take you home so really he has to go. After all it's the procedure that makes you preggers so really he should be.

Hope this helps.

Love Bellini xxx

P.S. Does anyone know how long it takes for Barts to get back to you after a negative cycle? I'd have thought I'd had heard by now.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all, I'm off work sick today feeling really rough.  Feeling really low at the moment and things are very tense between me and DP.

I don't want this to all go wrong and I am trying to stay positive but I didn't realise how stressful it would get.

Does anyone else feel the same? Thinking about going to see the counsellor at barts just to talk about things


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hun     i hope u feel better soon hun and im sure u and dp will b fine its just a stressful time for u both u will work through it, if it will make u feel better then i would go and c the counsellor at barts hun.

my df wants me to go c them as i get quite   and stressed and depressed and start takin it out on everyone even tho i dont mean to and i aint even started yet lol god im gonna be such a   when i do oh no its gonna be bad lol im gona need everything reflexolgy acupuncture hypnosis the lot lol just to help im   lol

hope everyone else is ok and well and enjoyin the snow blanket out side i no my dogs are   xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww Thankies Steph, I may see if I can get an appointment because I really don't want to be stressed anymore, I need to be calm and in a good place for it all.

Hopefully things will be ok between us and I am hoping it is just all the treatment and stress getting to us and nothing else 

Hope everyobne is ok.

Made a boo boo this morn went on auto pilot and put 0.5 buserelin instead of 0.25, spoke to a nurse after paniking and she said 1 day should be fine, I realised as soons as I took the needle out! so so stupid!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG ladies i nearly was gonna lose the plot about an hour ago i got post and it was a letter from barts tellin me i missed an appointment and that cz of that i was now discharged from there         i got well stressed and phoned them had a rant and then they rang me bac and said ignore the letter and carry on as i was.

can u believe that tho i have all my drugs and schedule and everything. at least now i can relax but that has put me on edge now but i will b fine     xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Blimey Steph where did they get that from then! Madness! I bet you went mad! I would have done the same!

Glad it's all sorted! A stress you don't need ah!  Now breathe! Take care chick x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks hun yer i went mad lol they must think im nuts up there hehe. but im soooo glad its ok  .  have u seen me pics on ** of me doggies   im gonna put some more on later of what i have taken today they are my babys and love this snow.

hope ur feelin better now hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Starr you will be fine we are here for you  

Stephy that horrible hope you have calmed down after that.

Well guys I have got to go back friday for a scan but all looking good lining is 8.3 right ov has 1x 13mm 1x 10mm 3 small left ov has 1x19mm 3x 10mm and 5 small so all good EC monday


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

woop woop kitten that is fab news hun roll on monday for u hun      xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Stephy I am briking it tho   more jabbing till then my legs are getting sore now


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats kitten! Not long at all now  

You will be fine, p.m.a! I have a bruise for the 1st time with gonal but all good!

All the best for Monday! Do it for us girls!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

We can do it   have to thank my mummy because she has been a dime coming with me.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Me too, my mum is coming next week too and for the ET (with my dad too!) as DP cannot get the time off 

What time are you in Monday so I can send you calming vibes


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

not sure yet they said they will phone me saturday to let me no.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Good luck Kitten, hope its a good day for you.  Remember its quality not quantity when they sayhow many they got.  I cried all the way home thinking that 5 werent enough and it worked for us.  Lotsa love xx

Starr, think that a counsellor is good.  I didnt see the ones at barts, i got my GP to refer me to one local to where i live.  I have seen her for over a year now, and dont know what i would have done without her to be honest.  Sometimes i have been and not spoken to her, just sat and cried but its all helped. I still go now, so would def recommend it.  Take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Jess


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Jess  It nice just to come on here and share feelings too, but I think I may see if I can go to see someone locally if I feel I still need it the next couple of weeks 

When did you have your treatment, and you say it worked first time for you? x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx
kitten goodluck hun it really is better to not get as many! the less normally means better quality!! goodluck xxx

jess4zak- hiya hun hope you doing ok and goodluck for upcoming scan xxx
we had scan and baby is great they wouldnt tell us sex so had a private one today and we having a girl woohoo!! dh was very happy its what he wanted lol 
are you going to find out?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done Zoie pleased for you hun.


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi ladies.
Not posted for ages but been keeping up with all your news.
Kitten - you must be so excited that things are moving along for you - good luck on Monday!
Zoie - glad all is going well and congrats on having a girl!
Jess - good luck at your next scan. My hospital appointments are also in the same place as i first had fertility treatment. I agree that it is really insensitive to women going through fertility treatment to wait in the same room as already pregnant women. I mentioned it to the fertility nurse and she said it was because the man who made the decision about where the different clinics were run didn't think it would be a problem as you can see pregnant woment anywhere! I'm guessing that he had never been through the stress and upset of fertility treatment!!
AFM - had another scan a couple of weeks ago and all good! They did ask us if we wanted to know the sex but i want to wait to find out at the birth. 

Hope eveyone else is ok - wishing you all good luck for 2010!
Mac x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Mac oh your so patiant how could you wait to no I no I couldn't  , Nice to here from you hun.

Starr you ok my love how you feeling I have false morning sickness  

Stephy you ok my love getting excited.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten im good thanks just watchin my dogs in the snow lol it is fallin fast herenwiv a lovely snow blanket out there  love it.
im gettin so excited bout it gettin closer but i dont want to build my hopes up 2 much i want to keep it real and just take each step day by day but lets just say i canny wait hehe .

fake mornin sickness bet that dont feel to good :- hope u dont have that for long hun. xx

star hun i hope ur feelin much much better. do u no yet when u will b havin ec? xx

zoie hun hope ur ok congrats on havin a girl, u thought of any names yet?? when u due? xx

jess hope ur ok 2 hun and hope ur scan goes well? xx

mac1 hi there when u due hun bet ur well excited, i couldnt wait untill the birth i dont think   but good luck xx

hey belini how r u hun? hope u hear soon xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

In a way I think its funny that I have fake morning sickness I hope it continues after ET might mean somthing is there     

Bellini are you ok hun


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh yer kitten i didnt think of it like that lol yer so in that case i hope it continues for u xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good morning all.  Back at work today, feeling ok today just lots of twinges in stomach and back like I can feel my ovaries doing something again so hopefully that is a good sign.

Kitten - is that a side effect of Gonal then?
Steph - Hello luv, taking each day as it comes is spot on, that's what i'm trying to do 
Zoie - congrats on your girl, bet you are very excited, when are you due?
Jess - Hello and thank you for your kind words yesterday  hope all is ok with you
mac1 - hi, hope you are feeling ok and things are all going well
Bellini - hope you're ok and have managed to speak to Barts regarding your treatment, waiting makes things harder sometimes and just a call or email at least gives you something to look towards - hope yo get that call soon.

Take care all and drive safely in the snow! I hate it and thought I was going to have a panic attack driving in today!

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Star I think it can make you queezey


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh I see, have you got really bad twinges in what feel like ovarys?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer have you its all good tho, get this my right hurts more but my left had the biggest and quantity


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls thanks for the congrats xxx in due in may!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh Kitten that's weird isn't it? Mine's kinda switching from side to side but all good signs of things working again I Hope 

I am so excited about the next weeks but very scared at the same time! It's all going so quickly 

I wish you all the best for Monday and lots of hugs


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks hun whens your first scan?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Next Wednesday is my first scan, then Friday, so do you know if all on track should I be in Monday after for EC?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Could be my love whoo hoo a week apart that causes for a mother meeting when we have our bubba's


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Too right!!! That would be so so sweet  Are you having 1 or 2 embryo's transferred?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Only allowed 1 as I am east of england


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys will i get to to meet up 2?   

im only allowed 2 bac and i fink that really sucks but rules are rules. how many u havin bac star? xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ofcourse sweete  

Does anyone no if they do EC on sunday's at Brt's because if I am ready tomorrow surely they wont make me do more gonal f?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I was told 2 in consultation but at info day they said 1.

Steph what do you mean you are only allowed 2 back? Did you mean to say 1?!

1 is good for me


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

they didn't tell me any thing untill info day, besides we could still end up with twins as they can multyply once in  .

There is a lady on here that had two put back and she has 3 lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Steph yes we can all meet up! We should do anyways just for lunch or something! No wine though, or coffee! Orange juice it is!

Does anyone know other than being healthy and drinking lots of water what else can help through IVF?  Someone meantioned Pineapple and Brazil nuts? and also can you go in swimming pool after ET, like a week later? Once site said yes you can and another said don't go swimming, best not to I suppose to be safe but just wondered x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pinaple juice is for you lining I think   I can not have nuts because hubby has nut alligey


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys yes i ment to say 1 sorry me   but 1 is good wiv me 2   it just knocked me tho cz up until info day i was told 2 and then info told 1 but its ok.

yer we def have to meet it would be great.  

i take folic acid tabs and vit c chews and im also gonna be gettin spirulina as i have heard its really good and now im also gonna b havin pineapple juice  

oh im so pleased wiv my self for not smokin its been months now ive been very good.
and i made a great snowman today pics will b on face book as soon s my df puts them on  

  to u all xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool, will check out your snowman later when i'm home


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes I also take folic acid and eat lots of veg and chicken (protein intake is very good) water, hot wheat bag


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hot wteat bag im a bit dipsy what is that lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

insted of hot water bottle put on tum to help them grow


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh lol thats cool where can i get one from xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

not sure actully I got mine from market try argos?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*kitten80* - They don't do EC on Sundays. If I remember correctly, my IM had her scan on the Friday, she was told to take her last Gonal-F injection Friday night, then take her trigger injection on Saturday night, with a med-free day on the Sunday and EC on Monday morning.

*Bellini* - When we had the miscarriage, we had a follow-up appointment with Amanda Tozer about 3 weeks later, but my IPs paid for that privately. We then started our next round of treatment in the November. I hope you don't have to wait too long. It might be worth dropping them an email over the weekend or give them a call on Monday?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks firebolt at least I have washed my dressing gown now


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thanks firebolt. xxx I called Barts this afternoon and a nurse is going to call me - whenever that may be.xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya bellini- hun when i had my mc i had to wait 3 months before anything could start again aparently thats what barts do it gives your body time to recover! i went up 3 months later and then started tx 2 months after that xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

thanks zoie.

Well, we had a breakthrough from googling and digging around and it seems that my thyroid could be the issue here. I have got an underactive thryoid and it's being treated but the BMA says that a level between 0 and 10 is fine (mine is 5.27) whereas for TTC purposes it needs to be under 2 or I'll miscarry!!    Nooooo sh't sherlock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why the hell noone told us this or even bothered to check is beyond me. I am STILL waiting for Barts to contact me - have sent a third email.

I am just feeling gutted again... going to the gym to kiss some ass


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps Bellini hope they get back to you soon  

I had thired scan lining is a brilliant 10.9 and right ov 1x18mm 1x16mm 1x 11mm 2 small left 1x22mm 1x 16 mm 2x 11mm 3small  there is more but can not remember them   so they will contact me today to let me no weather I am in Tuesday for EC if not then scan monday


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah kitten that is fab news hun im sooo excited for u i cant wait to here omg   for joy for u hun xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

All the best Kitten, that is great news!  

Can't wait for my first scan next Wednesday


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

good luck wiv ur scan star  

oh and my lil snow man is now on ** hehe xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope your ready star 

i haven't made one but sure looked like one today


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol u make me smile kitten xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Zoie, thats excellent that your having girl, how exciting.  We are not going to find out.  Hubby wants too as he says we have waited 6 years he cant wait another minute.  But me i want the surprise, i just feel i know its a baby and not knowing is my insentive to push !!!!

Starr- we had this treatment in august, that was sucessful. This was our first IVF, but hed had 3 failed iui's before, so i understand the huge rollercoaster.  Even now it has worked, we havent really admitted it truly to ourselves as we never believed it would happen, after all the failings.  Looking forward to the scan next week though just for the reassurance alone, as whilst the sickness was there i knew the baby was there, and no i worry constantly  

Mac, congrats, didnt realised you had your BFP at last, very exciting, your due before us, were 22nd May.  We not finding out sex either. So be a surprise when it arrives    Also had to be a bllody man who decided that we could all be in the same room together, insensitive p*ick  

Good luck to all of you about to go to egg collection, its good that you are all going through it same time to support each other also.  Me and Zoie had ours together and both got out BFP's so hope the same for you all xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Jess  

Stephy I am glad I make you smile


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all when do you think they will phone me you no what I am like


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Stephy - Thanks hun, finger's crossed all is well! 

Kitten - I am ready yes! Been munching on me walnuts and pineapple juice is in the fridge! Got into my Redbush now too so that's good as I was getting sick of boring decaf coffee! Has that wheat bag helped ease pains?  I still have constant niggley pains and just hope that's my ovaries working again, anyone else have this too?

Jess - Hope the scan goes well, so very exciting and I know what you mean about the re-assurance thing, I think I would be the same

Bellini - You go girl with the gym! kick some ass indeed, nice to have something to take your mind off things!  

Let's hope us girlys all coming up for EC are like Zoie and Jess and can all get through this together


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Got the call I am in EC tuesday morning 9 o clock


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

wooooooooo good luck Kitten


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy! Good luck sweets


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi and happy new year every one
good luck  for every one,
my 2nd ivf tx will start next month.i hope will successfull.plz  for me.and some one can give me advice for food and meds
mrs khan


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just eat healthy drink plenty of water and take follic acid , the meds are ok they will tell you how to do it so don't panic


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello, Mrs Khan, Good luck with everything.

I am in the middle of ICSI at the moment but just trying to eat healthy, cut out caffiene and stay hydrated.

I'm sure some of the girls who have been through it already will be able to give you some tip top advice 

All the best


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten thats brill news hun     xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

It will be you soon Stephy


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya 

Excellent news Kitten, good luck.  Hope it goes ok xxx

Oh and forgot to say earlier.  Someone asked about brazils and pineapple.  I was advised to eat 5 brazils everyday and drink one glass of pineapple juice (the one that is not from concentrate) as it contains selenium or something and helps follies to stick.  I did this every day throughout stimming, up to egg collection, along with a glass of full fat milk. I dunno if it was that which made it work.  Hadnt done it before on other treatments which failed but did it on this one that worked. 

The other thing i did this time, that i didnt do before was wear socks all the time to keep feet warm.  This sounds abit mad, but saw this alternative therapist who said that my womb was cold, and can make it difficult for the egga snd sperm to survive.  The way to keep your womb warm is to keep your feet warm, so wore socks day and night.  Sounds irish, but did google it and it is mentioned on the internet.  Hope this is of some use to someone.  Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello 

Jess funny you should say that I have been doing that with the socks  .

I ve just got me some pinapple juice and I drink plenty of milk but no nuts as I was told not to as DH has a nut allergy.


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks dear 
i m confused now b/c nurse told me when period will start u will call barts hospital an today period started and today is saturday so what should i do/?
good luck dear
mrs khan


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Mrs Khan, you could try to call them today or if not then Monday, I think they just need to know when you day 1 is so they know what day to get you in for info day and start drugs on day 21.

Hope this helps


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI mrs khan, i would just email them, if you cant get through and then take mads when you arer told on info day.  I had to satrt mine on day 5, but others day 21 so do what they told ya.

Hope everyone is okidoke xxxx


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

good luck for Tuesday kitten - hope all goes well for you!

I also started eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice because i had read about it on here and i got a natural BFP whilst i was waiting to start IVF! Don't know if that's what did it but it can't hurt to try!

Hope everyone is ok and keeping nice and warm.

Love Mac x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mrs khan I emailed and phoned they probably wont get back to you till wednesday as I emailed on the saturday and phoned on the monday 

Well I will try all that I can to get my BFP ecsept the nuts


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know what suppliments we should or shouldn't be taking whilst stimming and then after?

I have been taking Pregnacare and Omega 3, but then stopped pregnacare couple of days ago as on box says something about can balance hormones and thought this may interfere with stim drugs?

Some sites says some people had BFP after taking pregnacare when they didn;t before and other sites say don't take, i;m getting conflicting opinions but don't know what to do?  I have emailed nurses but no reply as yet, can anyone else answer this for me?

Thanks

Star x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star hun i would say id love to b able to tell u but i aint got a clue but wen u find out letr me no please  

at the mo i take royal jelly and spirulina, folic acid and vit c as ive heard these are all good things to take but i dont no how long i should take them for or if to stop at any point but wot i will do is ask when im in there at 1st scan whenever that will b. 

how are u any ways? 

i have been lookin on youtube and scaring myself lol they have vids on there of egg retrieval and egg transfer and all different injections and everything its just seems so weird that we are all goin to be doin them same things u should take a look.

hope everyone else is ok and well   xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Can I join you as I have just commenced my first IVF treatment at Barts. I know some of your names form the other boards on here but have not been on for a while as just needed a break from it all for a few months so deliberately keptaway - but will probably need the support that is so invaluably offered on this site. I hope you are all well? I have been trying to read your profiles to get to know you all a bit better and update myself with your stages of treatment. Wishing you all well and a Happy New Year!xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

Welcome back! Hope you are ok, I don't know what I would have done without chatting and letting out all my feelings on here, it;s nice to chat to other people going through the same thing.

I am halfway through stimming at the mo and have my first stimming scan on Wednesday!  Very excited but nervous at the same time!

What stage are you at and how you feeling about it all? Glad you have decided to come back to chat, it does help loads!  

Hello everyone else, hope everyone is having a lovely lazy Sunday like me 

Steph - Thanks hun, i'll let you know if they get back or I will ask them Wednesday, love your snow pics on ******** by the way! Dogs are well cute, although I am always scared of staffs!


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*mrs khan* - Good luck! I would send them an email letting them know that your Day 1 was Saturday. Then follow up with a phone call on Monday.

*kitten80* - Good luck for Tuesday!!

*star888* - I think the supplement thing is another area where even the 'experts' aren't certain. Myself and IM both took pregnancy supplements during the weeks leading up to, and during, treatment. To me, it seems to make good sense because you're preparing your body for pregnancy just the same as when you're ttc natuarally. I use pregnacare because it's what I took when ttc and during pregnancy with my own babies.

*Lisa16* - Good luck with your treatment!

AFM: Still not much to report! My IPs returned from their holiday a couple of days ago but we still haven't had any contact from Barts so not sure when our next treatment cycle will start. It's really frustrating because it's hard for me to plan anything for this year. But I'm sure we'll get there in the end!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks star, they are lil babies trust me u wouldnt b scared of honey she is sooooooo soft and divvy   bless her she just loves cuddles. i no staffs have a bad name but i truly believe its how u bring them up and look after them and i have babyfied both of them   (me bad) df says i shouldnt treat them like human babys but i just cant help it   lol.

anyhow im quite frustrated as i found that isis the fertility centre by me transfes 2 embies (thats if u get a nice consultant) but they are east of england too so the rules should be the same as us right well i write an email askin if i could pay for extra egg to b transfered and they said NO   that they dont take money for add ons and that i would have 2 pay for whole treatment if i wanted that.
how can it be different rules from another east of englad centre i dont no but just a little    

hi lisa hope ur doin well in ur treatment xx

hey to everyone else xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Steph, Star & Mandy - many thank for your welcomes!! I did find the support and information offered on this site excellent but was previously on the IUI and Essex boards.

My first time at IVF as I had to do the whole East of England Clomid / IUI thing before they would allow me to have IVF as we had unexplained fertility. I have just started Burselin on Saturday and have baseline scan scheduled in for 26th Janaury. I have managed to do the injections myself this time as determined not to be squeamish about doing them on myself as I am a nurse!!! However, I have bruised myself on both days, although today not as bad as yesterday! My DH did the previous jabs for the medicated IUI as I couldn't bring myself to inject myself, and he has never let me hear the last of it and how he never bruised me!! I don't bruise patients so don't know what I am doing wrong!! Am doing my stomach as leg hurts too much when it is subcut

I assume you all live in the Esex area?

Lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

I managed to get through Buserilin with no bruising and for some reason bruised the other from Gonal F! Must have just hit a blood vessel!

I was very scared about doing injections, but it's not bad at all once you do them is it, I think the thought of it is worse! For some silly reason I tried to push the Gonal F in last night slowly! Bad idea! Jab quick all the way! painless!

I do stomach too! Tried once in leg just to see and it hurt big time so I stick to belly still now! 

I am from Essex too


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Star

Feel okay with the jabs - just need to stop bruising myself!!! Have yet to do the Gonal F so will try and remember your tip!!

Whereabouts in Essex do you live?

Lisa
x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all. hope your okidoke.


hi Lisa, good luck with your treatment, hope it works this time for you  

Starr I took pregnacare throughout all treatments, and still havent stopped taking it.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Jess. Remind me where you are at with your treatment again? Think I know but not sure without re-reading all the threads again
Lisa x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lisa welcome 

Star I am very uncomterbal feel like mother hen   trigger is at 9 O clock  

Hi Stephy


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten omg soooooooooooo excitin for u hun bet ur nice and ripe now lol its all worth it hun   hope ur trigger goes well i have heard usein an ice pack helps b4 hand and after if u need it.

any ways how u been? 

howdy everyone else xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

whats the ice for?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten you will be fine my dear! I've just got back from A & E as DP was not well, but all ok now 

How are you getting up there? Car or train?

Lisa - I am from Leigh on Sea what about you hun?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Train sweete its all go now just wont these little ones out and in again its uncomfterbal


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Mine seems to have died down a lot now, had lot of niggles last few days but nothing really today.

I am a week behind you though so yours must be full on!

OH god I am so excited for you, can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow 

Lots and lots of luck and  's I will be thinking of you at 9am.

Me and DP was just talking about if I will be ok to get train after EC and ET and was discussing driving there, but if ok to get train we will do that and taxi from Liverpool Street x

So 9pm for the next jab yeh? Let us know how that goes


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

will do hun its tuesday i have ec so don't be thinking of me tomorrow


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh derr! Could have sworn it was on a Monday, sorry!!  Thinking of you Tuesday then hun x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

It should have been but they wonted them to bet bigger


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool! What's the injection like trigger one? Is that the only new drug you have to take? The gel's after ET isn't it?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey sz the ice pack b4 the injection or after if stings (not sayin that it will) but just heard that it could help hun hope its all good tho, are u doin it in ur leg or belly?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am doing it in my leg, oh plz no sting  

Its the 1 on its own star and then gel after ec so your womb gets ready for precious cargo


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

sz hun i havent heard if it stings or not but the ice thing was just an incase thing sz if ive paniced u (not intended) u will b fine hun   xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its ok hun it has to be done weather it does or not


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Piece of cake chick! Be over in no time!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes dear   anyways DH wonts to get on so I will post after jab


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well?

*Kitten*- I remember you from the 'Ladies under Basildon hospital thread'. You are just ahead of me with your 1st ICSI at Barts then? Good luck with your trigger and EC this week - let us know how you get on

*Star* - I live over near Lakeside. I was just asking as some of the girls do a meet at The Weir at Rayleigh and I wondered if anyone on this thread went? I am planning to go to the next one on 22nd Jan providing I don't feel too rough on the meds! 

Lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah really? The weir is just down the road from me!

I don't know anyone from that thread  22nd would be around the time of my ET I think too.

Have you met up there before then? Harvester that is, one of my fav, yum!!  lol!


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

I've done one of the meet-ups.  Couldn't do the last one though.  Hoping to go on the 22nd.  Am in Eastwood but work in Benfleet so on my way home.

J x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

*Star* - I have not been before so would be my first one - am going to try and get to it and put some faces to names. It is at 6 pm 22nd Jan - there is an Essex meet heading under the Counties/ Essex board - one of the first topics you come to if you want to introduce yourself. All the ladies seem really nice

*Jinglebell* - How did you find your first meeting? Was it a bit daunting?

Lisa
x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally day one, so I now just waiting to hear from Bart's to start the next round of treatment.

Hope you are all ok,

Welcome Lisa- hope your treatment goes well.

Starr-We drove up on the day of collection because had a friend who took the train home and found it uncomfortable.  It is not painful, but you are still a bit spacey for the rest of the day, if driving is an option for you I would drive, but I understand this is not an option for everyone.  Good luck.

Good luck to the rest of you.

Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi lady's

Well the jab was sooooooooooo easy didn't hurt a bit  , but boy do I feel strange down there today actully feel like I am about to give birth wee I am so swollen  

Hi lisa I remember you how are you


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning kitten im soooo glad it didnt hurt hun  . are u at work 2day or are u at home resting? i bet it feels weird .  so its all systems go now bet ur couting down the time  . what time do u have to be there 2morrow? i really hope it goes well for u hun im so excited for u. xx

hey everyone else and good morning to u to hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Stephy I am at work wodderling around if I feel like this now wonder what it feels like when bubba in there , I am in at 9 am tomorrow ec at 10 am


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Just phoned Bart's, new phone system or has it been that long since I have attempted to contact them by phone.  Waited 30 mins to be answered, but much better than it ringing and ringing and ringing and then hanging up.  Can't wait to get my schedule.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

new receptionist   she is very nice and small just like me


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning all, 

Kitten - glad it went ok, i'm really really poop today.  You know you said about feeling nausious last week, I have that now but feeling ill too think i;m coming down with something 
Really don't want to be, nee to be better.

Godd luck tomorrow sweety x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hun i hope u feel better soon im sendin u a  nice


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sending   to you Star you will be ok hun.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks you 2 I will be fine! Kitten I should be sending   to you!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't squeeze to hard   , I tell you what it feels like when your about to have a heavy period that dragging feeling.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh nice! must be a good sign though aye!

Lots of eggy weggys getting ready


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope so a whole egg farm   I am so excited more the sceared now


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

'Happy free range eggs'!  

I so wish I was in with you tomorrow too, but at least you can report back, but then again don't know if I want to know so it doesn't sh*t me up before I go in! !  

But either way I think you need to give me details in my inbox.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will tell you hun I don't think it will be that bad all the women have done it and said its ok so probably just be a sleep though it   , I HOPE


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i fink we all need a  . yes me to would like to no how it goes so i can at least prepare   i wish i was at the same stages as u 2. but at least are there to give me advice if i greak out lol. 

kiten u will b nicley away with the fairys   and u will be fine and dandy xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am always away with the fariys   so no change there.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope so! I'm probably more scared about the 2WW and after really!

We'll be doped up so it will be fine and dandy


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ha snap on the fine and dandy there Steph!

I'm looking forward to that bit, I want as much as they can give me so i am well away with the fairies, at least I won't feel so much!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol, im sendin u a good luck dance for 2morrow                        and loads of                to sprinkle on thoses lil eggys then we will           and send lots of              

hugss all round guys


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ar thanks guys your so sweete

[fly]WE WILL BE PG[/fly]


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

2nd that! All the best kitten! and I will be thinking of you on the right day now!   x

We must all meet up soon to have a chin wag!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh thats wot i wanted to ask kitten now u have done ur trigger do u still have to carry on with the ova injections? 


oh n u start that gel stuff 2morrow dnt ya? wil that have any affect on ur hormones or anything?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No more ov injections Stephy an yes gel tomorrow night, don't no if that effects hormoans tho.

Yes would love to meet up soon


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lisa16* - I am in Kent, but my friends who I am having the baby for are in East London, which is how we ended up at Barts. I think most people in Kent usually end up at Chaucer?

*kitten80* - Good luck for tomorrow!! Oh, and you are gonna love the Crinone Gel!!! LMAO!

*stephyandmatt* - The gel gave me really bad cramps. And I won't even mention the discharge ... !

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol lovely that gel stuff sounds so much fun and messy  the things we have to do hey  

well worth it xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

looking forward to it


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't no how to do the gel thingy


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Been out at work all day so just reading your conversation for today - hope you are all okay? Are you on ********? Would be good to put a name to a face!!! If you don't mind being my 'friend' e-mail me your name (to inbox if you wish) and I cn send a request!!

*Kitten* - I am okay thanks for asking. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

*Mandy* - that is a very self-less thing you are doing. Good luck with the outcome

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm sure they will show you tomorrow! It looks like a pesary type thing that you shove up yourself with gel packs in it, lovely!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice well at least I will be getting some kinda action


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yes I am  whats your username?


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Star - where you replying to my ******** query? My surname is Newsum

Lisa
x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am well tired zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

you get some rest girly, you probably won't sleep coz you'll be too excited!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

all the best kitten i will b thinkin of u all day                                for u and all ur lil eggys xx


hey star i have finally figured out how to put me pic on hehe hope ur ok xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ah bless ya! I'm gonna put mine on now  

Good luck Kitten


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi girls,

sorry I've been such a bad poster recently.    Taking a bit of time out from tx and it's been great but getting back on the rollercoaster soon.  Hope eveyone's okay.

J x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*kitten80* - The gel is really easy. You have to hold it poiting down and shake it until all the gel is in the main tube. Then you twist of the cap and insert it like a tampon ... and squeeze! It won't all come out, so don't worry, but I usually gave it a couple of squeezes to get as much out as possible. Then you'll be seeing a lot of it again the next day, so make sure you wear a panty liner!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Helppppppp! I am in so much pain in my ovaries, is this normal and can I take paracetemol? 

I've tried calling nurse to see if ok and this is normal coz im bent over here in pain, but was on hold for 31 mins and had to give up (as at work).

Any help would be great as I'm worrying now


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

star888 said:


> Helppppppp! I am in so much pain in my ovaries, is this normal and can I take paracetemol?
> 
> I've tried calling nurse to see if ok and this is normal coz im bent over here in pain, but was on hold for 31 mins and had to give up (as at work).
> 
> Any help would be great as I'm worrying now


Try not to worry hunny pain is quite normal but you can take paracetamol but DRINK DRINK DRINK.

Good luck - if it gets too bad ring NHS direct.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you Bellini, I called receptionist before I read your reply and she just yes it's normal and yes I can take painkillers.

Still well uncomfortable, hope it eases off.  Got first scan tomorroe so will see if all ok x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

good luck xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Starr - hope your feeling ok hun, bless ya, get some rest and drink plenty water    Also you said bout train, or driving when go for egg collection.  We drove to redbridge and then tubed to st pauls, then 5 minute walk.  It takes us 3 hours to get to redbridge by car, so quicker than train all the way.  And im so glad we did drive, as after egg collection i found it quite painful, sorry if this is not want to need to hear, but i wish someone had of told me how it was as i was really worried to be in pain.  If i have to do it again, i will be asking for paracetamol before i leave.  I found the tube journey of 20 minutes too much and was then glad to lay on back seat of car to get home.  Would defintly say drive if you can.  Remember not everyone has the same experience and other ladys didnt find it painful in the slightest.  Sure Kitten will fill you in anyhow.  Take care and good luck xxx

Suzia- hi hun, good luck with this treatment, hope it goes ok for you xx

Kitten- thinking of you, hope today went ok, will be looking forward to seeing your post tomorrow at how many fertilised, good luck   

Lisa- sorry havent got back to you before now.  We are currently pregnant after our ivf at barts, we had had iui's before then moved to ivf.  Good luck with your treatment xxxx

Anyone else ive missed, good luck and take care xxxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks jess-We are thinking positive this time around.  Meetings at Zita West clinic with hypnotherapy to change my thinking about it all, then accupincture and diet.  It was all change for us this time around, and praying that it works.  Glad to hear you are doing well.

Star-As I said before, and to agree with Jess4zac, if you can drive, drive.  I didn't have the pain, but it is uncomfortable and spacey feeling, everyone is different so remember that, everyone I have spoken to about it has had a different experience.  I had a horrible time with the drugs before hand, had to stop working because I couldn't stay awake and other women feel nothing.  Just remember that.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.

Bellini have you heard back from Bart's yet?

Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps

Thanks for your well wishes ive been in and out of sleep strugling to type now  .

It wasn't bad at all really I woke up afew times when they werepoking and proding down there and the only thing that really hurt was when they put the tube in you hand as they did it twise foe me so double ouch but the pain killers are wereing off now so will go and lay down in a bit.

Oh and have terible wind and that stuff they put up you bum comes out when you botty berp


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Bless ya kitten, i didnt even know that they put anything up ya bum, guess i probli did have but never noticed  , Did they tell ya how many they got? Lotsa love and luck hun xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yer   I got 6       

That stuff up you bum is really cold lol


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh well, seems like i missed out on that experience, lost my dignity in every other way so well they've seen my bum as well now, well lucky them  

6 is fantastic, we got 5, and got what we wanted, hopefully good for you too.  Enjoy the crinone tonight, go and have a drink now coz its the only couple of nights you can, coz once the little one is back in place the regimented lifestyle starts again   xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Would love to but work in the morning lol, I love that sleepy stuff I was so worried about it but its loverly no wonder michel jackson had it


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Glad it went well today Kitten - fingers crossed.xxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done Kitten, 6 is great!!! 

When do you go back in?

Jess/Bellini - I'm feeling lots  better now, came home from work because I was in so much pain and just broke down.  Got home and have been chilling on couch! Think some of it is stress and worry about tomorroe, but hey Kitten you have put my mind at rest for all to come  Glad you're feeling ok and I bet you're all glad it is done.  Did you get train home ok in the end?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer the train home was ok they give you a strong pain killer and your so dozy your home in no time.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Star* - PM'd you. Glad you are feeling betterx

Suzia & All - I seem to be a bit rough wth the medication - okay in morning, but tired and headches in pm. I am getting over a chest cold from New Year and I don't know what is physical illnes and what is medication. What were your experiences like with the Burselin? I have had Menopur & Cyclogest before with medicated IUI but don't remember feeling this rough

Thoughts appreciated

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lisa I felt rough on Buserilin too.  Over xmas I was knackered and had bad headaches, I just tried to have a nap when I could and seemed to help with headaches too.

I also cut out all caffiene earlly and tried to drinks lots of water.  But the headaches didn't really shift with tablets just rest and fluids


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was ill with Berslin headaches was so bad I cryed.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whats up Jingle


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey every one hope ur all well

kitten u make it sound like a walk in the park   im sooooo glad it went well and im         for ur 6 embies and u of course          and a big   for u, take it easy and rest hun.  did u say ur workin 2morrow? u should stay in bed and rest me finks  

lots of           for u 2 xx

star im soo  glad ur feelin better hun and good luck for ur scan 2morrow xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will be alright I am taking 2 weeks off soon


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm fine, just feel sorry for all you girls with your side effects.     

Just picked up email from Barts and am having IUI this month then moving onto IVF if it doesn't work.  Hope it does cos I don't like the sound of those side effects!

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks steph, will report back tomorrow. Going on own as dp cannot get time off work  I'll be ok, big girl! Lol! 

Take care peeps x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey jinglebell! 

Side effects aren't really that bad! I just like moaning a lot! Ha!

It soon goes quick!


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Star - hope the IUI will work and I won't need the IVF, but we'll see.

Good luck tomorrow.

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you  

10am app so will update on train home x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

jinglebell- goodluck with iui really hope it works hun xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Have woken up more tired than when I went to bed!!! Bloody Burselin - hope my body gets used to it soon!!

*Star* - Good luck for scan today.xx

*Jingle Bell * - Good luck with your final IUI.x

*Kitten* - Are you planning to take 2 weeks off following ET? Have you booked that as sick as annual leave? Just wondered as not sure what to do if I get to that stage. Was thinking one week off sick / working at home to give myself best chance then back to work for week 2 of 2ww so I don't go mad!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks lisa 

i'm having 2 weeks sick and all these apps as holiday. Someone said the nurse can sign you off after et if your work need it.

Can't stop wee'ing so nervous


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Lisa,  I struggled with the all the drugs, Burselin and Gonal F, with the Burselin it hit me on the first day, went to the post office and had to sit down because I thought I was going to pass out because I got so dizzy.  I could only go to work for about 2 hours in the morning before I wanted to curl up and go to sleep.  I didn't have headaches that I remember just remember being very tired, dizzy and moody.  Had to apologize to everyone at a family dinner because I flipped out for no reason.  With the Gonal F I still remember napping everyday and my ovaries hurt, I just sat with an electric heating pad on my stomach all day.  Now, saying all of that, when the injections stopped I missed it and really at the end of the day it was all worth it, even though it didn't work, and now the 2nd time around I don't have the anxiety I had the last time because I know what to expect.

Starr- as for working, most experts agree that you should rest and relax as much as possible and a good 5 days of just laying around.  I found it useful on the 2nd week to go back to work to keep my mind occupied with other things, my work was aware of what was happening and I stuck to light desk work.  The 2WW is the worst part of the whole process.  The only thing I can recommend is not to try to read too much into every twinge you feel, which is easier to say than do trust me.

Hope all the rest of you are doing well.

Suzia


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Suzia, I've booked mine off as quite stressful at work with redundancy etc so I thought sod it! I broke down yesterday because I was getting stressed and worrying about today so I got sent home 

on the train, not long to go till I find out how my stimming is going, I was worrying about pain incase I'm over stimulating but will soon find out just weird going in on my own today but I'll be fine!

God I sound such a moaner! X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

I am in a bit of pain and I feel sick waiting for this phone call  

Good luck for today star


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks kitten, you've done do well without moaning like me! I'm gonna be a nightmare! Ha!

Hope you get that call soon! One more trip up there for you, my fingers are crossed Hun! (well my legs are actually!)

god I'm busting for wee again!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning guys 

kitten did they say when they will fone or could it be anytime?

star hun hows u? im sure u will be fine and ur scan will b fine      is there a possabilty u could get a date for ur ec 2day? cz that will be fab if u take it easy and hpe u can pee soon     xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel like a right wimp I had a poo this morning and that bloody hurt   only 1 side so they must of prodded that side a lot.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

At least you're not constipated that would hurt! Ouch!

Steph - not sure Hun, have another Friday so maybe then


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

True true I wish I never came in to work today.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwww kitten   i hope u feel better soon hun. can u not go home a bit earlier 2day? xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Probably not I will be ok as long as I just sit here


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

where do u work?  im sure u will be fine just take it easy xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

in a arty farty shop


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol that sounds like a fun shop hehe


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

no really it isn't   boreing


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

peeps 

I mean to the peeps that have had ec and et when did they phone you to let you no how they got on?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Kitten

They normally call you the next day to let you know how your eggies are doing.

 here's hoping for you.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

5-6 were good enough and 1-5 survived so I am in tomorrow for ET   my little singleton is ok my little pip


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi girls

scan done all looking good, lining is 12.8mm and I have 9 above 10mm on one and 5 on the other with about 8 small between both!

Back for scan Friday but looking good for EC Monday! Feel lots better now I can relax till then! 

love to all  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well done starr


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star that is fab news hun woop woop for u        xx

hey kitten thats great news bout ur lil embies omg 2moro u will be pupo yah u xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

How many you having trasferred kitten? 

That's great news for the ET, god it's all going so quick!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry I think I read that totally wrong kitten. I'm getting all confused!

All the best sweeth xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thats ok starr thank you both of you yes my little pip will be safe in the mother ship tomorrow and it will stay I hope


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Indeed! You take it easy! What time you back in tomorrow?

I got my file snatch out my hand today as I was nosing through it whilst waiting at reception! woops! haha!  Naughty me!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

12 o clock  

You naughty girl who snatched it?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Just got a call from Barts and they said specialist has looked at my notes and my big eggs are not as big as they should be 

Need to be at least 18mm and my biggest is 12mm! I have to up my dose to 225ml for tonight and Thursday and see how they are at scan on Friday.

They said not to worry and they are just not as big as they should be after day 9 so may put my EC back.

Kitten - Do you know what they up'ed your dosage to? Now i'm all worried again, and might have to go up tomorrow to get some more Gonal F.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't worry hun they had to put myn up to 225 for 4 days as myn were to small   you will be ok when do you go back make sure you get more gonal f


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I must just have slow and lazy follicles!

Hopefully should just have enough Gonal F for to last me till I go back! 

Nevermind ah, come on ickle ones grow!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

there is a follie dance for you star  

Its painful more when I need a wee but tomorrow I have to have a half full bladder


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I am not looking forward to that! I peed 3 times before my app at Barts today! 

You getting train home did you say? Will you taxi it to Barts form station?

aww thanks for the jig! I just hope they are big enough for Friday, if not I just guess it will be put back couple of days! Ehy am I such a bloody worrier!

You are just so chilled woman! You rock!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks   I have always worried for about an hour then think things though then I calm down.

Remember I wasn't ready on the wednesday and I went in on the friday and they still wern't quite big enough so you might have it next tuesday


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

so they will grow bigger yeh?!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

one more question! Did you take 225 of Gonal F up until day you did trigger?

You had last scan Friday then EC Tuesday so when did you stop Gonal F?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes dear don't worry you will be fine how thick is your linning?

Saturday night was last gonal f


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

lining was 12.8mm


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

wow thats good mine was 8.3 at that stage then on the friday it was 10.9


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Must be all that fresh pineapple juice! I've calmed down now!

Got my girlys coming over tonight for some 'True Blood' and my Jamie Oliver Beef Wellington! 

If I don't get back on later, lots of luck for tomorrow chick xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hun have a nice evening


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

hi girls

Just to pick up on the bladder thing... best thing to do is to get to Barts half an hour early and then drink water just in case they're running behind - nothing worse than feeling anxious and needing to pee.

Good luck. 

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks Bellini put that in my note book in my head


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Star - am sure you will be fine.  Follies grow about 2mm per day without drugs.  

Lining sounds fab!



J x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Evening ladies

*Star* - Am sure they will grow sufficiently by the time of EC - sounds like you are on course and the first scan measurements sound about right so that there is room for growth

*Kitten* - Good luck for tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.x

*Suzia* - Thanks for the feedback on the medication. I had a dizzy spell on Monday (day 3 of Burselin), but have felt a bit better this afternoon which is when I started to get tired and headaches. Maybe my body is getting used to it a bit now. 10 hours sleep also helped last night, although it didn't feel like it when I woke first thing this morning!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Will do night guys


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i just want to say good luck for 2morrow kitten i no u will b fine and i will b       and sendin u lots of       

hope ur ok 2 star ur follies will b fine hun think      xx

hey everyone else xx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Sounds fine to me kitten, good luck, we were both emotional having eggs transferred back, so have the tissues ready   lotsa luck and you'll be PUPO from tomorrow so take it easy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys

I am getting ready now DH is in shower as we speak.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

All the best kitten x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Got my start date now, finally  will be going up next week to get drugs and stuff and start on the 31st, here we go again.  Positive thinking, it will work this time.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

good luck Suzia


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Good luck Suzia, I may see you up there!

Feel huge today! My belly is so so swollen, just hope that's my follies getting nice and big for us!

Someone said to me today t work I looked pregnant! Nice! Nope that's just my huge belly!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten - Hope all went ok hun, can't wait to hear from ya


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Pip is on board Grade 1 4 cell nurse said its doing brilliantly as it should be on day 2  , it was a bit painful but what do you exspect 2 days after being stabbed several times inside  .

S I am putting my feet up now relaxing with my pip.

Oh and I found out what was wrong with the others, aparently with icsi they strip the out side cells of you eggs, but not ivf   well 4 of myn wern't eggs bacicly no yokes and 1 was not mature but my little pip was very mature  . 

OTD 28th


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done Kitten! You did it! Yay!

You can sit back and try to relax for now x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck Kitten! Will you be testing early or waiting for otd?!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck Kitten - fingers and toes crossed for you. My baselie scan is 2 days before your OTD so lets hope we both get positive news aound that time! Look after yourself and have DH running around after you!!
Lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten wow ur now PUPO   yah u how do u feel hun, im sendin u loads of         as always and of course      and big     take it easy and keep lil pip warm and snug (snuggle down lil pip snuggle down) xx

hey everyone else xx

star gd luck for ur scan 2morrow hun take it easy xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Steph, hope you're ok sweety, you've not been about for a bit?!

Just hoping and praying my follicles are nice and big and good to go now! Got my hot water bottle on all night tonight and gonna get my feet up against the wall whilst watching Eastenders!

Not long and you will be starting  

I'm so scared you wouldn't believe it! I just need to stay relaxed and lots of PMA!

By the way what does PUPO mean? I'm confuzzled!

x


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi star - means 'pregnant until proven otherwise'.  Keep up the PMA hun.    

Kitten - well done!  Hope Pip is snuggling in nicely.    

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Jinglebell  

Will update tomorrow,how's you? x


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm okay thanks.  Tired and had some really awful days at work this week.  But AF came today so have emailed nurses to book in for day 10 scan.  

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

You having IUI? How does that all work then hun? x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star i no i aint been on much its cz i got called in to work early then straight after we went down car auction (fun) not lol but hey im workin again 2morrow but only from 8:30 til 4:30 so thats better.

ur follies will be nice and ripe for u 2morrow hun i can feel it in me bones u will b fine hun u dont need to b scared were all here for u anyways   

jinglebell hope ur iui goes well hun xx

well im still waitin for af to show ive had more pains 2dat but still nufin i have this feelin that i wont start til next thursday as that will b day 40 and thats wot cycles i have been havin the last couple of months but im hopin nit starts  lil sooner really cz im not a very patient person lol
i cant remember if its after 3pm or after 6pm that u class day 1 as the next day?? can anyone remember i just dont want to get it wrong.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I think after 6pm you class that the next morning as day one is it?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks hun u have put my mind at ease.
u live near southend dont ya? i was sayin to me df that we should come up and go out for dinner or something soon wot u think? xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

You will be fine, it will be here in no time! How quick has it gone since our info day! You tried sex or a hot bath? worth a try! (to bring on af not in general! haha!)

Yeh I'm in Leigh On Sea! That would be cool indeedy, have to sort something out once my ET is all sorted and i'm on me feet again!  You been over this way?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol well i did the sex thing the ova night i said to df we need to do it cz hopefully it will bring on af lol he said oh lovely so ur just using me then lol it was quite funny but will try again hehe naughty me  , i havent tried a hot bath but i tend to have showers as i slip down in the bath lol cz im 2 short so its not relaxing tryin to stay above the water hehe  .

i have been southend way but not actually where u live but im sure we will find it no prob just say when u feel up to it and we will sort something out hun xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorted! Well I'm off for a bath then early night as I have a 9.40 app tomorrow.

Speak to you tomorrow my lovely x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

cool beans hun take care and god luck hope all is well will be on bout 5ish 2morrow xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Have a good one, I'll update in pizza express after barts! 

Oh and bless you for the bath thing! Can you not get cushion things that go at the end like you do with big shoes!? I'm a tip toer! I can just lay out without drowning but I'm a midge too! Or munch as my df calls me! Ta tar.

Night to all, take care x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Star good luck hun   

Zoie hi hun can you give me some advise please , now I have pip on board I no it sounds silly but I am frightend I will do somthing and pip will leave like stretch in the morning when you wake up or lay on the wrong side as they say not to lay on your right ?  even strain for a poopy   can you please tell me if all this is silly and what I should avoid, oh can I go for walks, I no they said no bungy jumping which might have to council that this week  , but what ever help you can give is well appreciated.

Star, Stephy I am feeling fine still a little tender but hay ho.

Thanks Jingle, lisa how are you both


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi Kitten

Congrats on being PUPO. From experience I would say to carry on as normal BUT... don't lift anything heavy, don't hoover, don't put the wheelie bin out, drink lots of juice, rest and sleep lots and try your best not to stress or worry.

You're going to feel sore for a few days and you're going to feel pain when you pee and have all sorts of twinges. This is all normal and you shouldn't worry. Also the crinone (presume you're on crinone) leaves a horrible looking gunk behind but that's also normal.

Barts say you can have intercourse. Now, we did on my birthday and I started spotting that evening. Now, I don't know if it was related but I would definately say for my next cycle I definately WON'T be having any.

Good luck... Sending you all the love in the world. 

Bellini xxx

AFM, good news. My original appointment was April 20th but got a letter through and we've been brought forward to JANUARY 26th!      

Sooo happy! Hopefully they have some answers for us.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Bellini 

I hope you get the answers you requier


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Kitten

So, fill us in hun... how many embryos did you get? what size were they? do you have any frosties (frozen embryos)??

Bellini xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I got 1 embryo grade 1 4cell on day 2 which she said was brilliant the others well 4 were duff eggs (no yoke) and the other was not mature . I am so glad I had ICSI because they don't see if they are duff with normal ivf   thats what she said anyways.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

oh bless you   well, the 1 on board sounds great so keep up with the      

How are you feeling?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok just sore atm


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Best to just chill and sleep. I hope hubby is spoiling you rotten?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

His at work today   I will go and lay down again in a while.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all 
bellini- great news goodluck hun xxx

kitten- do everything as normall going a poo wont cause beanie to pop out lol i rested for first week but did walks as this is good for blood flow to uterus!! also had bms and was never a prob!! eat healthy keep taking vits!! drink loads as ovaries can still kick up!! as for laying on wrong sides ie the right side !! this is when you are further gone in pregnancy!! it doesnt matter now!! you will get afew niggles but that normall dont have baths!! the temp can cause your body to get to high in temp plus where you had ec you can sometimes get fluid go into uterus if its slightly open ect!!  otherwise act mormall lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi girls, i'm still not ready for EC, my biggest is 17mm, 1 at 15mm and the rest are 11-14mm.  I have to lower my Gonal back down to 150ml from 225ml so I do not over stimulate and go back for a scan Monday. Francesca said I should be ready for EC Wednesday or Thursday. My womb line is 15.3 now though so that's still going well 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Evening All

Hope you are all well. I am still tired from meds but moods okay (which has got to be a good thing where I am concerned!!)

*Kitten* - Keep resting and being waited on. I am planning several pyjama days if I get to ET!!!

*Star* - At least you know all is one the right track! Am sure you will be fine for next week.

*Bellini* - That is good news - not even two weeks away! What time is your appointment on 26th?

Hope everyone else is well?
xxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa,

Just hope all is ok by Monday 

Glad you are starting to feel better, I felt pants on Buserilin but it soon goes quick hun  x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Star

Just try and keep your mind occupied and Monday will soon be here what time is your appointment? Have you got any plans for the weekend?  

Have only done one week of Burselin and still have a number of weeks to go so am hoping I will get used to it and feel better - can't get up in a morning, then am okay when I do until the afternoon, when tiredness and headaches set in. Also had nausea and dizziness last night in bed. I just think it could be a lot worse if I had mood swings thrown into the equation!!!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm back in Monday 10am! 

I have physio tomorrow morning, then might do some shopping, and chill in.  Got parents over Sunday for dinner.

Need to have a look and decide what course I will do with my grant I get because I am being made redundant!  Looking into massage or alternative therapys maybe 

It is pants feeling poop on the drugs but I tried to sleep a lot when I could and that made me feel loads better! Just like cat naps as and when I could  

When are you due back in?

x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

26th for baseline and then dates to be set depending on that so lots more days on the lovely Burselin!!

Sound like you have a busy'ish weekend to keep your mind occupied on other things. 10 am Monday will soon be here and then the next time you go after that will be EC!!!

Didn't know you were bing made redundant - is that a blessing or a worry? I had a friend who had Clomid twins and was made redundant but she welcomed it as she got a nice pay out that allowed her to take off more time and stay at home with her girls. It sounds like it is an opportunity for you - what is it you currently do (but not for much longer!!)?

Lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten glad ur doin ok hun hope pip is settling down nicely      xx

hey star glad ur scan went well i no ur follies need to b a bit bigger but they will b in no time so dnt worry, how was ur day? i have been well busy work all day then round me sisters as she got a new puppy (sooo cute) but now i can finally relax.    xx


bellini  that is great news for u hun    xx

zoie hows u hun hope ur ok xx

hey anyone else xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Lisa, 

I suppose it was time for me to get out and I am getting a pretty good payout but will need to get another job as I have a mortgage to pay like most peeps, so is kinda stressful, what with that and out treatment all going on at the same time it has been very stressful!

I currently do IT support, not very exciting but going down this IVF route myself I think I may look at maybe a career change and taking some time to do some courses and training to do something where I can help people go through whst we are with alternative therapys maybe!  I defo want to do Swedish massage because it's just something I ahev wanted to do for ages 

Ah your time will soon fly by too hun, can't believe how fast it all goes once you get started! x

Doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Steph, at least they have grown since Wednesday I guess and hopefully by Monday they will all be good to go     

BB on soon, you watch that?! I know it''s a bit rubbish but once I start watching I have to watch them all!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol me to but im even sader as i record them on me sky (i dont have a life hehe) 

i cant wait for u to have ur lil embie on board im quite excited for u xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah bless ya,   me too! It will be cool when you start too and hopefully I will be able to help ya when you want to ask lots of questions like I have done through-out!

I have 2 weeks off after ET and have so much to watch I canny wait! Loads of movies I got given, all 24 series, true blood, Dextor, Fawlty Towers!, and loads! Oh and a game for the PS3 so I can just chill out for 2 weeks! Can't wait!

I reckon AF will be coming soon for you!


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Ooh think I might have a day vegging in front of the telly tomorrow.    

Got day 10 IUI scan next Friday (actually day 9 of cycle) so suppose I'm off on the old rollercoaster again.    

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Jinglebell - do it! I love lazy days! 

yay! 2010 is going to be the year for us all indeed 

x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Star

Sounds like you have thought it through and is a good opportunity to do something different - good luck with whatever choices you make! 

Keep us posted about scans and outocmes next week and have a lovely weekend

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lisa - thanks mate you too! And I will update when I know more Monday x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning 

You lot have been busy chatting  

Zoie thanks luv I have been having small walks as still tender feels like I need a good poo   but I have been but prtty relaxed 

Star good luck for monday sweete.

Stephy you alright love

Lisa hi sweete


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning ladies

I had a massive hot flush and dizzy spell in Tescos this morning - feel like crap!! Was planning on trying to get to gym later for a slow walk on the treadmill but really don't feel that well so think that has gone out of the window. Just getting my first headache of the day too - great!!!

Hope you are all okay on this wet and miserable January Saturday?!!

*Kitten* - Glad you are getting out and about a bit. Do you ave loads of DVD's / tv you can watch / catch up on like I think it was Star is planning to do?

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to ask. The pineapple juice and brazil nut thing - should that be from start of meds or just during the 2ww? I have tried to do a search as I have read a couple of conflicting posts about when to take this, but 'error' keeps popping up

Anyone any advice? Would be much appreciated!

Thanks
L
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep I do have lots to watch ,you think thats bad hot flush and dizzy spells I thought I was a right tuffy untill et now I worrie every twinge I get  

Well nurse said to me milk


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

How much milk, how often and when - during 2ww? I try and drink a glass a day anyway (or equivalent in porridge / ceral and tea)

The 2ww is horrendous - have done so many I have lost count (natural & tx!). Try and keep your mind occupied. I intend to take 1st week off but go back to work on the 2nd week as think I would drive myself mad otherwise!!!!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i need advice again i now star has put my mind a bit at ease but i need to make total sure i get this right, is it if u start bleedin b4 3pm then the next day is ur day one? and if u start bleedin arter 3 or is it after 6 is the next day ur day one i think im just confusin myself but i need to no for suer which it is as af seems to b startin to make an appearance.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Steph, I found this on anothewr site if this helpds:

"Count it as the next day if you start after 3pm" 

I have always personally counted any bleed ads my day one.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey hun sz u did tell me the ova day but i have been in a bit of a panic   well earlier i had a bit of spottin and browny discharge im soz for details   but i havent started as yet but now i no its imminient so i recon 2morrow might b day 1, i dont want to get 2 excited tho cz it will hide  . 

so if i start b4 3 then its day one and anything after is next day i fink oooooooooo god im drivin myself nuts lol i need to shut up  

anyways hows u hun?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No, say you started today before 3pm then today would be day 1, but if you say started today at 5pm then you count tomorrow as day one.  You get me?

I'm cool thanks, can't wait to get back up there Monday to see if my follies have grown for us! x

Whatcha upto?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol yer i get ya i fink lol thanks hun, 

im sure ur follies will b ripe and ready monday hun and all ready for the harvest   xx

im just chilin while df is watchin footie but i will get controll of tv very soon  , wot u been up 2 2day?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No probs chick! and I hope so 

I had physio this morning, then went shopping with my mum, just has some yummy steak for dinner, and now gonna relax in front of the tv all night with my hot water bottle! 

Oh so you will start injecting soon then? What day will you start then if you have a long cycle, day 4 is it?

x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i will b startin on day 2 so im sooooo excited but calm lol


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

That's ace! Any day now then! See I told you it will soon come round and it has! 

Very excited for you hun as once you start it will fly by like it has for us!

How annoying I have hiccups that just wont go! I need to go eat a spoonful of sugar, always works! brb!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps 

feeling a bit poop   

This 2ww is already driving me mad


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah Kitten really? Do you mean like mentally or you feeling ill ill?

What you got planned for next week or you just staying in? Try to keep yourself active and positive, easy to say and I know I am going to be a complete nightmare but you have been so strong so far and lots more than me 

You can get through it sweety, stay happy and relaxed x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am ok just feel a bit icky you no must be the jel as it does say it ccould cause icky , sore boobs , cramps so not reading into it.

with the milk nurse said after et , I drank pinapple juice b4 ec


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

kitten big   to u hun hope u feel better soon xxx

star it looks like i will b startin jabbin on monday im soooo scared now


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya everyone hope your all ok. 

Kitten keep your chin up, 2ww is the worst, drives you insane.  Ours was also a grade 1 4 cell on day 2 so it worked for us, hopefully the same as you.  I also had full blown period on 2nd week and it still worked for us, im feeling positive for ya, fingers crossed.  I saw you asked about what to do and not to do on 2ww, i took the whole 2 weeks off work as im a nurse so lots of lugging about.  But i avoided hot baths, no hot water bottle as told this can make the temp to high.  Drink a glass of milk everyday on top of the milk in tea etc.  Also no sex (which was the best bit   ) Good luck hun

lotsa love xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks jess I have been having my milk and I have been out for short walks hope this is ok , did you have sharp twinges?


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Kitten, im sure your doing ok.  I went to primark oxford st and then selfridges straight after egg transfer, hubby promised me a bag and werent letting him get away with it  .  I had loads of twinges, and they have carried on throughout pregnancy so far.  Sometimes the pains bought tears to my eyes, just try a breathe through em.  Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks Jess what bag did you get, I got a dvd


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey guys, back from yet another scan, I now have 20 follicles and a couple of them are at 25mm, so have to now wait on results of a blood test to see if my hormone levels are too high 

They said I may at risk of OHSS if I triggered now so need to see where I am at and if high have to go back tomorrow for another blood test. 

Waiting for a call later for results, feel so rubbish about it and a bit sorry for myself I guess!

Anyone else have this many follicles and at this level?

Hope you are all ok

x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will be ok hun you will see


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey star hun im sorry to hear that i hope and     that its all ok for u    im always here for u hun xx

did u get pm?

barts rang and my baseline scan is in 2weeks is that normal?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't no hun


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Kitten, I really do hope so, hate waiting  Just a bit gutted as I didn't have enough on Friday now I have too many 

Steph - Just replied hun, sorry my iphone died on train!

Yeh 2 weeks is perfect hun for your baseline scan, that will soon go by! xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thats ok then cz i was a bit worried when she told me cz i thought it would b next week but they no wot there doin right


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

yeh you have to down reg for a couple of weeks, I went 2.5 weeks as just missed 2 week apps, so its cool my dear!

Dont be silly we all worry about things along the way! I was nearly in tears on train on the way home as I just expected things to be ok today 

Kitten how you coping and feeling? Chilling out I hope


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am doing ok thanks just trying to chill cooking a casarole for dinner


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yummy! I got myself a slow cooker couple of weeks ago and that's great for chucking stuff in and cooking and my mum brought round a deep fat fryer last night so going to attempt my first home made chips later! 

Food always makes us feel better ah! Enjoy! God i'm hungry now!

Kitten do you remember how many follicles you had and what size?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Starr - just to let you know that I was told to "coast" for 2 days (i.e. stop gonal f) before I triggered to make sure I didn't go over.

Did they give you a blood test to see? 

Good luck honey. Love Bellini xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi, Thanks Bellini,

Yes had a blood test, just waiting on the results to see where we go from here.  

When you say don't go over is that regards to how many there are or the size?

Just hope I am ok for an EC this cycle  

x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I was borderline for too many follicles.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys just want to c how u all are, 

i have a huge headache but i dont fink its the drugs yet as prob too soon but prob cz i was nervous doin my 1st jab 2day, its all a blur now im just hopin i did it right.
i just hope 2morrow i will be able to do it straight away  

the whole needle thing does freak me out tho i shake the whole time


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Bellini - Do you remember how many follicles you had then?

Steph - You'll be pro in a week!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I have 26 follies at the end.  

As I recall, I got 14 eggs, 12 were injected and 6 fertilised.

1 8-cell was implanted, and 3 were frozen.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Bellini, i'm still waiting for my call


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I didn't get a call until gone 6pm.

Try not to worry


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Hun, I'm trying to stay calm but I just keep thinking the worse!

Think I'll go make dinner to take my mind off things and try to be  

I just need to chill out and stop thinking of the worse all the time, but this is just the hardest thing I've ever gone through! x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

you wait till you get to the 2ww... this bit is easy compared to that - it's mental torture!


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

But I am just scared they will stop the treatment early or something coz of OHSS.  I am so so bloated and they hurt, maybe paranoid now I guess!

I know, they will be a complete nightmare I bet! x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

EC Wednesday! I have never been happier, bloods were all ok!

I am so so relieved! Another part I got through! Just!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay hun a drug free day tomorrow hun and remember its loverly when you go under  

I had 14 eggs in the end but don't remember sizes I no 1 was 22 5 days befour ec


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thats fab news hun well done u


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks peeps, done my trigger injection.

No drugs tomoz! Will be weird!

Kitten - I am looking forward to 'going under'!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

sleep well   you might get florance she is funny I love the chinesee acsent


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Florence and the machine!? Is she the one who sends you into cuckoo land?

Bring it on!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

how was ur trigger shot hun?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeh Steph was fine, just like all the others innit


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thats good then hun   bet ur well excited i would be. wot time u in for ec?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

God you just dont understand how excited I am! In at 8.15 for EC at 9.15, just deciding on whether to get train in or try to drive, just worried about traffic and if we'll get to ncp in time for our app.

Just can't decide what to do, ummm...


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

im sure u will make the right choice for u hun


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just loggged on and hope you are all keeping well.

*Star* - That is really good news after all your worrying - and good luck for Wednesday

Hope everyone else is okay?

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Star yes she is the one who puts you out you here them all giggerling in there as some people have a funny reaction like going giggerly  , you are in early my sweet.

Oh and remember on et if you are busting for a wee wee for can empty it a bit just keep drinking water after which is in the room were you have your designer gown on . there might be a delay that day also we got there 1hr 15 early   and they were 15 minits late so I was soooooooo busting.

Stephy you alright love how you feeling

Hi Lisa


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten im fine i have a major headache but im fine   i did my 2nd jab this morning and it ws much easyier then yesterday i was still scared tho but i did it yippie  , i have reflexology later so that will b nice and relaxing xx

hows u and the waitin goin? hope u got ur feet up and just chillin !!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I am chillin but not got me feet up   I will go insane trust me and thats not good for pip he/she needs mummy tobe calm


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI all

hope you are all ok.

Starr good luck, hope its all good news from you guys this month, I had Florence see me throughout the egg transfer and egg collection, she was lovely, despite not being able to bleed me  

Kitten, i got a Nica bag, wanted a marc jacobs, but couldnt justify (well hubby couldnt) a months mortgage to buy a bag!!!!  But still it was my treat and i love it    Hows the 2ww bearing up? torture aint it? Hope you okidoke

Lotsa love all xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am doing fine thanks pain almost not there (.)y(.) sore and bloated but don't feel pg but sending good vibes down there for pip, how are you now?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the good luck, I am pooping it now but very excited 

I keep weeing a lot and my lower abdomen is huggggggggeeeee! Feel like I have 2 footballs for ovaroes at the mo!

Jess - I love Nica bags! They are cool! In TK Maxx you can 'bag; yourself a bargain with those for like £19.99! (Did you like my pun there?.....poor I know!)

I will update everyone tomorrow, we're leaving Leigh on Sea about 6am to drive there for 8.15 app! Why do we get there an hour early is that to prep and do you go straight through?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

star hun good luck for 2morrow i no u be fine        take care xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you chick, will update when I am back  Early night tonight as up at 4.45!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awwww bless ya   get some rest xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps

Star I no its to late as your already there but yes they have to prepair you   good luck hun

Stephy you ok my love how's the head to day


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten 2days injection really hurt i dont no y but it did and i nearly passed out  

im scared for 2morrow now just hope its better.

how r u anyways xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

have you got a lot off fat on the sides of your thighs as I find that don't hurt that much there


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i do it in me belly cz the has a bit of fat there   the last 2 didnt hurt tho but 2day did   maybe i did it wrong


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

probably not hun some places hurt more then others sometimes my legs got so sore


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry I've not been on for a few days. I've just been really busy and was unwell at the weekend.
*
star888* - I hope everything went okay this morning!! Am so excited for you!

*kitten80* - How are you fairing in the 2ww? Still keeping away from those pee sticks?!

*stephyandmatt* - That's fab that you can finally get started! I do mine in my tummy and some areas do hurt a bit more than others. You'll get the hang of where you like it best!!

*AFM:* We're off again finally! Have been emailing back and forth with Debbie Wall last week to get the thumbs up to start injecting on my next cycle. Af arrived on Monday and I finally got an email from Debbie to say that she'd spoken to Amanda Tozer and I can start injecting on Day 2! So yesterday I got the needles out again and did my first one. It actually felt quite good - I'm happier when I'm doing something productive! I can't book my baseline scan yet, though. I have to wait for my friend to start her af (which is due end of next week) and then she'll start injecting on her Day 2 and we'll go for baseline 2 weeks after that, which'll probably be around 16th or 23rd Feb. It's a little more complicated when there's two people involved! But at least we're on our way again 

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is confuseing  

I am ok had a few AF signs but told this is normal a week after et?

but I will just relaxe.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

In recovery now! 13 eggs! Just had tea and biscuits! Starving! Hehe!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

wow congrates hun well done rest well


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*kitten80* - When we got our bfp I'd had loads of AF signs, too. Apparently the crinone gel can cause af-like symptoms so it's probably that. Good luck!

*star888* - That's fab!! well done on getting 13 eggs. I hope you get some good embies from them.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks firebolt


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

well done! 13 eggies is excellent


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all keeping warm and well?

*Kitten* - Hope you are not going too  on your 2ww. Have you been watching your DVD's, getting out and about? If the Crinine is anythig like Cyclogest pessaries then you will get AF symptoms galore so try not to read too much into any of the twinges (so much easier said that done - I know that!)

*Star* - That is really good news - hope you got home okay and are not in too much pain? Keep us posted as to outcomes but am sure you will have a date for ET soon 

*Steph* - Hope you are okay. Try not to build your self too much for the injections. I just try not to think about it, stick it in, and if it hurts, remember the reason that I am doing it. I have done leg and tummy and tummy is preferable for me but everyone is different. I find its not the needle that hurts but when I push the drug in, and then not all the time - strange isn't it? Am sure you will be brave.x 

*Firebolt* - Glad you got the green light! Fingers crossed your complicated regime goes okay.

xxxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

omg star hun congrats on ur 13 eggies how u doin? i hope ur ok and resting well    to u and lots of          for ur eggies keep us posted xx

hey lisa im fine thanks and yer it well strange as the 1st day i di injections the only thing that hurt was when df pushed drugs in to quick but the 2nd day it didnt hurt at all i didnt feel a thing but 2day really hurt and i nearly passed out im a lil scared bout 2morrows one but i no i have to do it so i will b fine im sure. hows things wiv u ? xx

hey kitten hows u hun? xx

i just got in from work and im completely shattered and have headache but ova then that all gd hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Im good, just trying to rest.  So pleased we drove now as I felt so sick on the way home! 

Just feel bit battered now in stomach but i'm cool, so scared about the call tomorrow, fingers crossed x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Star * - Wishing you luck for a great outcome tomorrow  

*Steph* - I am okay. 2nd week of the drugs been better than the first and headache and tiredness has eased off a bit at the moment (but still going to bed in a minute as need lots of sleep still to get through the next day!). Be brave tomorrow - it probably won't hurt but understand you are a little nervous - deep breaths!!  

Night night ladies - hope injections / phone calls/ anxious waiting goes okay for you all tomorrow - will check in with you all tomorrow evening!!

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa, take care hun xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

YER THANKS LISA XX

AND STAR HUN IM SO PLEASED FOR U AND CANT WAIT TO HERE THE PROGRESS TOMORROW TAKE CARE AND GET  SOME REST XX


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Steph, you too, sleep will help those headaches x


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

hi
some one did ivf with hydro one tube?what was result?bcz i have left hydro tube and my ivf will start 29 jan with long protocol.what i should care and which vitamin and diet i should take?this time i m taking pregnacare,zinc,foilic acid and q1o.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi mrs Khan I don't no much about that sorry but I do no l/p takes about 6 weeks from start to finish 

Star hi my loverly I bet your watching that phone   try and relaxe hun  

Stephy glad your head aches has worn off they were a killer with me 

Hi lisa how are you hun


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy thursday everyone!

I have not slept all night, i feel sick just waiting for that call.  all i can do is wait and  

Please please be good news  

Kitten how's the 2ww going? I'm already going out of my mind for this so I will be a nightmare! I am trying to set my mind to others things whatever the outcome.  I am doing an advanced massage course in May covering swedish massage, head massage and hot stone. I am then going on to do pregnancy massage and baby massage, so you will all know who to contact when you are feeling stressed!  I am also selling funky jewellery, so when I start getting my stock in I will send you all pics and you can place your orders!

My company will of course be STAR! I love them and even have a star tattoo on me wrist! God i'm waffling now sorry!

Love to all, will update later


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will start going crazy my love and trying to rest good luck with that as well   you will be sore for a while hun so walk slowly.

I am going mad


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you been out or done anything?  I got up in the night with cramping, and feel sore this morn! Now all the drugs have worn off!

It's so weird as I remember asking for more drugs as i was in pain but then i couldnt remember the pain! but someone said it does give you amnesia! I was so out of it, wehey! DP said i looked straight through him like a nuttah when i got wheeled back! Nice feelign though!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning all

star   to u hun bet the wait is a nightmare but im sure it wont be long b4 u here bout ur lil eggies/ embies im      and sendin loads     

hey kitten ur half way way so not long b4 u test yippie hope ur keepin ur mind on other things         

well i did number 4 and i had to use an ice  cube to numb me a bit as i was just to scared    but i still did it so at least thats anova one down hey    im ill tho i have sore throat and chest and bungged up nose and still a heavy headache and i keep sneezein not good. what can i take for cold/flu ?? 

anyways hope ur all ok xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hey steph, not good your ill hun.

not sure what you can take but why dont you go for natural remedies like honey and lemon and paracetemol for headaches?

Face over steam with bit of olbas oil always helps clearing you out and pretty natural?

Hope you feel better get some rest!  In a weeks time the injections will just be 2nd nature, they do get easier and you are doing them and that is the main thing! It shows how much we all want this facing all of our fears and being strong!  So stick with it girl you're doing great! x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thank you hun im just such a baby lol and i hate bein ill, im gonna make myself a nice hot drink maybe that will make me feel better  

hows ur tum 2day? did u feel anything during the ec yesterday or do u just not remember? 

my baseline scan is on the 2nd feb do i need a full bladder or not they didnt say? and if i can start stimms how lond do they stimm u for b4 ec?? cz was tryin to do a rough guide for my works.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

no. you have to empty your bladder for all scan, its just ET you need a full bladder for.

They booked me in a week after stimming for scan but i was delayed by a few days as my follicles were not as big as they'd like at first.

So I stimmed for about 2 weeks before EC, but then I guess you could be quicker depending on how you are reacting to drugs after a week.

I thought i was in pain, but when you come out you dont remember its very strange! You are so out of it you dont know whats going on!  Such a nice feeling! Just feel bit tender today but nothing major!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes hun i have been out a few times only little walks as they tell you no long walks , where is this phone call


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

what time did you get yours? tick tock, ring ring......


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well they said between 9-12 but it got 11.30 and I rang them.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

ill go get ready then  Cheers hun x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys im worried that the drugs are not workin cz although i have headaches and feel a bit tired my bodie dont feel different and the headaches and tiredness could be cz im ill. and i was thinkin cz i put it in my tummy fat would that still b workin im just worried sorry xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Steph mine when in my tummy fat and so far I have been fine! If its going in then your body is absorbing it hun!

It's normal to panic, god I am everyday! As long as the drugs are going in your body you are fine! x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I got the call!...

out of the 13 on 5 were mature enough to inject and 4 have fertilised! I am in Saturday at 10.30am for ET!

Until I get my little embie in me I will still be worrying! So steph its normal of course to worry through every step! x

They didnt tell me the grades though, do they tell you that on day of ET? x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - 4 is fab! Plenty to choose from on Saturday! And they're letting them fertilise for longer which is good because they'll be able to see which one is best. They'll tell you the grades on the day of et and explain why they chose the one they did.

*stephyandmatt* - Try not to worry, I'm sure it is working. I've been back on the Buserelin for 3 days now and haven't had any side effects at all yet. I'm sure they'll kick on soon, though! The main ones for me where tiredness, headaches and hot flushes. I do mine in my tummy and this is my third cycle, both cycles before this I have down-regged with no problems using my tummy. I don't like the idea of doing it in the leg! I find it most comfortable to sit on the bed and then inject into the roll of fat which materialises when I sit down! I also find that my left side hurts less than my right.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks guys its great that u no how to make me feel at ease    to u all xx

and star hun that is fab news huni roll on sat for u hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats great Star hope all go's well  

Stephy try not to worry my luv


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Evening ladies

*Star* - Brilliant news- it was worth having the footballs for ovaries then!! Keep us posted Saturday!!! I hope my result is as good!!

*Kitten*- I am okay. Hope you are relaxing and taking things easy?

*Steph* - Like the other ladies I think the natural muffin top that I get when I sit down suffices for injections and it does get into your system. Headaches and tiredness were all I had the first week, apart froma dizzy spell and hot flush on Saturday morning by the bananas in Tesco (nearly fell in them!). This second week has been a lot better and I even managed a trip to the gym tonight (treadmill walking only!). Well done on doing your injection this morning, given how nervous you were. I am sure you will start to feel better with them soon - just hope your cold doesn't make you feel more grotty too. I was getting over a chest cold when started d/r so that probably didn't help in the first week of meds and I can sympathise with how you feel

Firebolt - Hope you are well?

Sorry if I have missed anyone but hope you are well too?

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all, hope you are all okidoke.

Starr, well done you, its all goin well so far, hope it continues, lotsa luck for saturday.  transfer is a walk in the park after egg collection  

Kitten  how are you doin? when is your officail pee stick day xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys just checkin in  as i will b goin bed soon cz im tired and ratty and me cold is bad so im gonna wrap up in bad and snuggle  

hope ur all ok and havin a lovely evening xx chat 2morrow xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Jess my date is the 28th  

Every thing I do like carring 4 pints of milk or a carrier bag with albums in it I worrie after and think oh maybe I ve blown it.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello ladies, Basildon has finally referred me to Barts after nearly 7 weeks of me chasing up!.  I am nervous about doing IVF, not sure if they will do IUI first? guess I will just have to wait and see when I get my appointment, I have a question, what happens to your embies that are left over from a fresh IVF cycle?, do they freeze them on the NHS? and do u have to pay for FET cycles? I am entitiled 3 cycles of IVF on the NHS.

Thank you ladies in advance for your response 

Good luck STAR, I hope all goes well with your ET **BABYDUST** and **STICKYGLUE**


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Cath are you east of england contract because if you are then yes they do freeze them on nhs.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

awww fantastic!   I was worried about the left over embies, I am in Essex, East of England, has that change only happened lately because we used 2 only b entitled to one IVF cycle?

Thanks for your reply kitten


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Kitten just looked at your profile, we are both the same age and been ttc for about the same amount of time, where in Essex r u? I am in Chafford Hundred


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry kitten, do you know if you have to pay for the frozen egg transfer? and do they do a FET if the 1st fresh IVF cycle doesnt work? then go onto fresh IVF cycle number 2? so many questions lol, I am inbetween Basildon and Barts at the mo and I have no one to ask.  I wish I asked them questions before my RE at Basildon referred me, I just didnt think, I was concentrating on the referral, I had brain block .


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Catherine

I have just started my 1st IVF at Barts following unsuccessful Clomid (Basildon) and IUI (Brentwood Nuffield) - all under Basildon. My understanding is that you only pay for your medication prescription charges and nothing else (this came to about £30-£40 I think - hubby paid!).
If your first fresh IVF produces enough eggs to freeze then they would discuss doing a FET before your 2nd IVF cycle (if 1st cycle unsuccessful). East of England PCT changed their policy in April 2009 and the funding increased from 1 IVF cycle to 3 and also 3 FET, so potentially you could have 6 cycles (if you produced enough eggs to freeze) provided all treatement is commenced before you turn 40 - how old are you? This is my understanding of it all so hope I am right. I spoke with Gemma the fertility nurse at Basildon about this when I was referred and have her number if you don't, as she was very helpful. Also, you and DH will be invited to an information day at Barts where you can clear up all your questions and queries so don't worry too much.
I live in Ockendon so not far from you at all!!!

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning all,

Had a rough morning, went all giddy and sweaty and then had diareah and sickness.  Phoned Barts and they said it is a side effect of anti biotics they give you and to stop taking! Felt and still feel ill, it was gut retching vomit and really scared me!

Anyone else had this?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

star888 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Had a rough morning, went all giddy and sweaty and then had diareah and sickness. Phoned Barts and they said it is a side effect of anti biotics they give you and to stop taking! Felt and still feel ill, it was gut retching vomit and really scared me!
> 
> Anyone else had this?


Yes, I struggled with the antibiotics. They suggested I stopped taking them but I was afraid of a water infection (I found it painful to pee) so I kept going for about 4 days but ate Actimel yoghurts that have good bacteria.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps 

sorry Cath that I was not here to answer but thanks lisa for clearing it  .

Star I had no affects with antb I was ok hope you feel ok soon 

Stephy you ok


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Kitten/Bellini - Thank you, I reckon it was because I took it on an empty stomach! Took this evenings one as I didnt want to get an infection, and have kept that down!

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Evening All

*Kitten* - Hope you are keeping sane and well? 

*Star * - Glad you are feeling better with the antibiotics (I will remember to eat somethig before / with them if I get to that stage!). Good luck for tomorrow.xxx

*Steph, Firebolt, Bellini, Jess & Catherine* (& anyone else I have missed) - Hope you are all well? 

I set off to go to the Essex meet at Rayleigh Weir tonight but got stuck in two traffic jams (A13 & A127 both stand still) and had to turn round and come home - after plucking up the courage to go and all!!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah bless ya! We should all do a meet some point soon!

I am feeling lots better now and trying to drink my 2 litres of water to make sure I am fully flushed through!

I will update tomorrow evening  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Did the nurse not tell you that you are surposed to take them with food because it will cause upset tummy? because they did with me. Hope you are ok  

I am a bit anxiouse atm don't no why and I ve had a painful left nipple and I mean painful.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for your response Lisa, I feel so much better about IVF now, I was worried about my left over embies .  Wow! u do live close 2 me, practically just around the corner .  I didnt know that ladies meet up together from this website, what a lovely idea, its good to speak to ladies who are in the same position and having trouble just like myself with ttc.  I can see myself getting addicted to this site .  

I am keeping well, I just want to start treatment again, I miss my meds, didnt think I would ever say that, well I miss Femara,  I had soooo many side effects on Clomid, I had ruptured cysts and a thin lining, I HATE that drug! On Femara at least I knew what was going on with my body, without meds I usually have irregular cycles and really heavy AF, I hate not knowing if I ovulate etc.  I am very impatient  doesnt help when ttc and I always need 2 feel in control, so I am going crazy at the mo lol

Anyway... Good luck ladies with all your treatments, I hope u all get BFPs ASAP **BABYDUST** xx

Hope u get well soon star x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Where do you live Star? I know Catherine is Chafford and Kitten is Brentwood. The Rayleigh Weir monthly meet details are on another board. If you go to 'Counties in England', 'Essex' then one of the first posts you come to should be about the date for the next meet. I was going to go to one last year but didn't feel brave enough but felt I really needed support with the IVF now starting so tried (unsuccessfully) to go tonight!! They try and meet monthly so will look out for the Feb date. We can either join them or do something ourselves - or both!! Everyone seems to be at different stages of treatment / feeling unwell so it may be best to wait couple of weeks!!

Good luck with the IVF meds Catherine. I have just started d/r on Burselin which I have never had before - horrible first week (tired and headches) but 2nd week much better! Still got a few more different meds to go yet though!! Not everyone is the same though so hopefully you will be okay. Have you been told a date yet for Barts - think it takes about 8 weeks from referral to appointment (from memory)

*Kitten* - hope your nip feels better soon? Probably Crinone side effects again luv. Rest it on pillow!

*Star* - Keep drinking. I spend more time peeing at work than I do working at the moment!!! Good luck again for tomorrow.x 

Night all - sleep well, and keep positive 
Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Just popping on before bed!

Took one tonight with food and was fine! 

no nurse didn't say anything apparently, but I was out of it! Don't remember updating on here till I saw it later! Madness! 

Looking forward to tomorrow! Will update you all tomorrow! X

catherine I feel the same with injections, i miss them in a weird way! At least I can lay in now though! Hope you get going soon! Xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry lisa I'm from Leigh on sea like 5 mins from Rayleigh weir!

Yeh maybe next month we should sort something 

thanks for well wishes won't sleep tonight! X


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Ooh star, me too.  

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Ha that's weird! I'm near golf course!


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

I have wrote on the Essex post b4, but that was months ago.  I will have 2 keep an eye out for the meetups .

Lisa, I am not 100% sure if Barts will send me straight 2 IVF, my RE said he may if he thinks IUI will b a waste of time.  I have endometriosis, but I dont know what the consultant will suggest, it has been about 3 years since my last laparoscopy, so not sure if I will need another one b4 treatment as I am having alot of endo symptoms .  My RE at Basildon said I may go straight 2 IVF?

Good luck!! with your IVF, I hope u dont get 2 many more side effects, I had such a hard time on Clomid, I never want 2 feel like that again, it was horrid! I havent got an appointment for Barts yet, they only received referral today, I was told that consultant was reviewing it.  I have been waiting 2 get referred since the 4th Dec, will they send me an appointment through the post, did u have 2 wait long for the appointment letter?  Barts informed me that they try 2 c patients within 8 weeks also.  Speak 2 u soon x

Star I go to Leigh on Sea for a Pug meetup, I have a Pug dog  my baby, all I need now is a human one haha!.  Very nice area, I would love 2 live by the sea, so relaxing x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hope all go's well today star


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning All

*Star* - Hope today went well? Am sure we will hear from you later

*Catherine* - Barts will make the decision that is best for you, sorts like it might be IVF which is better as higher success rate than IUI, although you do have age on your side (I think you are 30?). Not sure how endometriosis affects tx. I think I got my appointment through the post in April I think, and then it was for a June appointment, I think referral made to Barts in March. 
My situation all got messed up as got natural BFP week before Barts June appointment, miscarried late June / July, got September appointment, but then needed more medical tests (kidney probles as child) which means I only got Barts clearance in December but was then at next info day on 6th Jan. I think Kitten would be able to let you know how the process should work if it is straight forward although if my memory serves me right she got a Sept / Oct appointment and started d/r before me. You can always call the referrals manager to chase up your appointment - let me know if you want her name / number

*Kitten* - Hope you are well today?

Lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

On my way back, we had 3 grade 1, 8 cell embies! 1 on board and 2 frosties! Home to rest now  x


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay!  Rest up and let DH run around after you!

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks jinglebell x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

well done star hun how u feelin? bet ur over the moon now u got ur lil embie on board to snuggle down 

and finally u r now PUPO yippie hope u take it nice and easy now hun have lots of rest.  

do u still have any injections or is it just the gel?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks steph  relaxing on couch with DVDs! Just the gel for me now 

over the moon Hun, just 2ww now! Xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well done hun look after your embie   looks like our embies were doing what they were surposed to do whoo hoo


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks kitten, just had a little sleep was so tired, can now relax for 2 weeks and take things easy! Not long till you test! It's gonna be a long 2ww but I'll try to keep my mind busy! 

How you doing? X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

good good 

I was wondering if it was ok that I had an orgasm   it wasn't full on sex just playing so I think it should be ok?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Did u have ultrasound when embie went in?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

no did you ?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No! I was paranoid that little on might have still been in the tube! Madness! 

X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

they check it while your legs are a kimbo   thats why the lady go's back in then gives the nod


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I know but I'm just a silly worrier! X


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - That's fab! I hope the next two weeks fly by for you!

I don't have much to report. Just jabbing every day with no problems. Not really had any side effects yet but I'm sure they'll make an appearance soon!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks mandy, at least you're on track again!

Anything nice planned for weekend? X


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done Star - that was a really good result. Fingers crossed. What are your plans for the ext two weeks - off or working?

xxxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

I haven't got much planned for the weekend. Had to work today, but I enjoy my job so I don't mind! Tomorrow I'm just chilling out with the kids. I do need to do some bookkeeping but not sure how far I'll get with it!

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lisa - I have 2 weeks off, going through redundancy at work at the mo so I'm staying away from the stress if it all and resting!

Mandy - what do you do for a living hun, sounds good x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Enjoy your time off. I run a theatre school - we offer classes in dance, drama and singing for kids. I absolutely love it! I also run a production company, putting on productions for the local community, and I'm currently investigating the idea of opening a dancewear/costume shop. It keeps me busy but I absolutely love it.

Mandy xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool indeed! I have a degree in drama and theatre arts! Good on ya! X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I need to do somthing I am starting to feel fat and I hate it its making me depressed


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Aww don't worry kitten I'm the same and I have 2 weeks at home yet!

Don't let it get you down Hun x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you will tear your hair out lol


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys sorry i aint been on that much its just that im really tired and have bad headaches and yesterday i had a fight wiv my family and i was tears for most of the day, my family just dont get it and i was just so emotional. 

i hope ur all well and restin   xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh sorry hun hope you work it out with them


----------



## Catherine-Chloe (Oct 15, 2008)

Lisa thanks for your post, was really helpful, hopefully I will get a letter within next 4 weeks.  I am so sorry about your miscarriage, I had a m/c at 6 weeks and it broke my heart  ((HUGS)) x

Star congrats on your embies, rest up as much as possible in the next 2 weeks, I hope the time flies by for u, u must b soooo excited! u r currently pregnant  I pray that u have a sticky bean **STICKYGLUE** x

Does anyone know when the next intro day at Barts is?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Cool! If you ever move to Kent maybe you can work for me?! 

*stephyandmatt* - *hugs* The meds are tough and people often don't understand. Thinking of you x

Mandy xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Catherine* - Thanks for hugs. I think they run info days every Wednesday. I only know 'cos I thought I was going to miss mine due to the snow and the nurse said not to worry, if I did, I could always go next week

*Steph* - Hope you are not too fed up. Was it something they said that caused it or were you being unwell / moody and they didn't understand how you were feeeling or why? Its really difficult and I usually prefer not to be around people when I am like that as I know anything can set me off - but life needs to go on doesn't it, even though you want to shut yourself away until you get your precious baby - well, that's how I feel some days

*Kitten* - Not long now till OTD - was it 28th? Keep your chin up - you are nearly there!!!

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

morning guys thanks for ur support i feel much better i did my 7th jab 2day i found it really hard im a bit worried tho cz i did bleed a lil and was wonderin if some of the drugs came out 2. i hope its ok.

how long does a vile last cz im on my 1st one and i fink i may get another 2/3 jabs out of it maybe more but not sure is that normal?  i think i might need some more needles as only have 13 left of each but i have 18 syringes  i just dont no how many to ask for.

if i do need to buy some more drugs does anyone no how much it will b? 

kitten how r u hun ur over half way thriugh ur 2ww yippie im so excited for u i hope ur restin well and bein spoilt   xx

star hun i hope ur bein spoilt and havin plenty of rest wiv some great dvds ur 2ww will go soo fast hun like the rest has   xx

lisa thanks for ur support i think i will stay away from my family for a bit they just dont really pay much attention and my moods have not been that great lately but it will sort itself out xx

firebolt thank u hun im ok now and yer the drugs play wiv ur emotions its hard to keep calm at times  

catherine how are u hun xx

anyone else i have missed im sorry but really hope ur ok xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

morning peeps

Stephy I am resting as much as I can but spoilt na   spoiling himself yes


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning,

My DP has just cooked me a breakfast was yummy! He's doing me a roast dinner later lovely! hehe!

Steph sorry about your family probs - drugs made me a complete moody bi*ch but your famly should be tolerant and understanding  

Don't worry about some coming out, when i injected sometimes where me flabby belly was flabbing i usually has some bubble out after and i was fine  It's really hard to do i know but try not to worry too much, it will be fine.

I think I got through 3 bottles in the end of buserilin but that was including through stimming too.  When's your next scan, will you have enough till then you think, including needles etc? If not you may have to go get some, I made sure each time I went i asked for more so I knew I had enough.

13 should be enough no?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

morning Star how you feeling


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Kitten, Yes i'm good so far thanks mate how about you, feeling any different at all?  What you got planned for this week?

Was you paranoid about things you was doing and if you should be doing them, nurse did say try carry on as normal, but i'm concious about what I do and dont do! x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

very I farted and thought omg should I have done that or stretched in bed or strain for a poo but if your beenie wants to stay it will and there is nothing you can do  

I am not sure what I feel really its strange I feel back to normall ive had slight cramp , twinges, weierd feeling in my lady garden  , boobs were sore but that the drugs


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha! You crack me up! You gotta fart! Lol!

I know it's hard but like you say if it's going to stay then it will! 

I'm off for. Shower and then gonna watch a movie  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok hun take care


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way ladies >>>* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224801.new#new


----------

